# Red nose tiel



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*Hi:

I just got a Lutino cockatiel that has an injure in his nose. I know that the breeder told me that he got a fight with other male for a female. So that's cut be because of the fight. But I want to make sure that this is not a health problem. 

Any advice will be perfect!

Here is a pic of him.*


----------



## chris24 (May 3, 2010)

it looks like it will be okay just needs time to heal that cut. All my cockatiels noses turn rosy red after their done flying their laps around my room lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

How old is the bird, and what was the diet, and is it thin? The ridge on the beak and the slight overgrowth of the beak may be of concern. Beak will rapidly grow, and get a pinched/ridged if it is not eating much, or could be early signs of health issues such as liver problems.

The red looks like an injury (will heal on it's own) or it could be a piece of food/pellets.


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*He is around 2-3 years old. He has been all his live in a breeding cage on the floor (she has 4 cages all on top of eachother and he is the bottom one for those years. He was alone and walking in circles like a pound dog.

Two months ago she took him and introduce him to another male (she tought that the lutino was a female) and the other male bit him but the lady let them because she tought that was normal) and in this past week she put him again in the bottom cage alone with no toys or nothing and bought a female for the other male.

She gave her finch seeds.

I went to her house to buy a parrotlets and I saw him and she said "you want her, take her". I told her that he as a male and that's why they fight.

I just got him two days ago.*


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

She sounds like an awful owner, and I can only imagine how you probably just wanted to get that poor bird out of there, I expect you would have liked to get all of them out of there.

I am not a 100% certain, but I think it is the liver that can repair itself with a good diet, if that is the reason of the slightly long beak, it does look like the beginnings of fatty liver, and if the woman only fed them seed it is quite possible.

Well at lest he is now in a good home with someone who will give him the love and care he deserves, I expect the first thing you will look at is changing his diet. 

have you named him yet, I just thought of Beaker because of his beak, lol

Good luck with him

Jenny


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

Good thing the little one is with you now. 

I wouldn't be too concerned about that cut. One of mine had something similar two times in a row. It usually heals without problems. I'd still look out, in case it gets inflamed or something.


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

Jenny10 said:


> *have you named him yet, I just thought of Beaker because of his beak, lol
> 
> Jenny*


*

LOL! Sounds a good funny name! I'll name him Beaker !*


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*Thank you guys for all your advice!

He is doing better and don't have the red nose! The bad think is that I saw him flirt with my 3 months old silver pearl baby! 

He got in to a fight with another male for a female whiteface pearl so maybe he see my silver baby live his ex! LOL!

I'm feeding him a lot of diffent new stuff and he like everything so that's a good sing!

Do you guys think that if I feed him a variety and I trim his beak won't grow back like that?*


----------

